# enseigne (magasin)



## Marynice

Bonjour à tous,

Je dois souvent traduire le mot "enseigne'' au sens de magasin. Quel mot italien utiliseriez-vous ? 

Exemple : 
A ce titre nous voulions les remercier chaleureusement de leur fidélité à notre enseigne.

Essai de traduction:
A questo titolo volevamo ringraziarli calorosamente della loro fedeltà alla nostra marca? 

merci pour votre aide


----------



## matoupaschat

Direi piuttosto _marchio_, ma non sono sicuro, aspetta conferma -o meno- di un madrelingua.


----------



## Elmoro

Beh, dipende. Se è un prodotto industriale si po' dire sia marchio che marca. Se invece parliamo di un negozio è senz'altro marchio.


----------



## Necsus

matoupaschat said:


> Direi piuttosto _marchio_





Elmoro said:


> è senz'altro marchio



(Ciao, Matou!)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Per me se parliamo di fedeltà a un "magasin" va bene "insegna". Se invece si tratta di fedeltà a un prodotto vanno bene sia "marca"che "marchio". Se infine parliamo di fedeltà dei rivenditori a una ditta fornitrice userei "azienda".


----------



## matoupaschat

Interessante, grazie tante!


----------



## Marynice

Grazie a tutti!


----------

